# finds from the Bob Beers show on LI--cool vintage AFX handling parts!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Found some neat stuff at the Bob Beers show on Long Island this weekend. Normally I go nuts on the dollar boxes and junkyard boxes, but this time I was behind on AW and Dash stuff, so I bought a bunch of that right up front... didn't have much $ left for repairable junk. Still, here it is...

There's this one guy at every show who sells gorgeous finished resin bodies that I think I recognize from various ebay sellers. He always has a junk box, and he's incredibly cool about pricing... most guys put "$1.00 Each" or something on the box, but this guy just lets you put together a whole pile of stuff and then asks for a few dollars. I got this pile for $4.00:










The bodies are all runners... the Ferrari is cut, the black Dodge is missing windows, the blue Mopar is obviously painted (nice job, though!) and the Porsche is pretty yellowed and missing the driver. But check out the speed stuff:



















Cool, huh? The big silver blocks at the ends of the pan in the first pic are actually magnets...

Then this stuff was all just from various junk boxes.










The green Monte Carlo was from Bob Beers himself. It's a Mini Lindy that someone started sectioning to fit a Tjet. I didn't even know Mini Lindy made one of these. It's a mess, but I am a certified first-gen Monte Carlo junkie; a dark green '70 with black vinyl roof is the car I had in college that I never should have sold. (We all have one of them, right?) Anyway, here it is close up:




























Dunno if I'll ever have the patience or skill to fix that up correctly, but it's still pretty unusual. It's scaled a lot bigger than the MEV Monte Carlo of similar vintage...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I musta missed this guy!!!*

nice scores rick!!! I only found donor bodies in the $3-ish range and sellers (although all nice guys)... were a little firm on their prices. There were a couple guys who I normally see set up with tables, who did not make it, but I imagine they'll be there for the bigger Super Sunday Show. I grabbed one of those new RRR Rodsters in black though (finally).... nd


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I guess you got the RRR from me......Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tom your welcome.*



tomhocars said:


> I guess you got the RRR from me......Thanks Tom Stumpf


... Oh, I guess you were the guy with the curly brown short-long-back haircut selling them for $15.00 in the lobby then right???.... MAN he sold a ton as guys were leaving!!

..... just kidding. Actually, I've been sitting on the fence about this one since they could be had. Seeings how it's one of the few black cars I have it makes a nice addition to my herd. They should put out a nice running mate for it with equal attention to detail. That would be cool. Ndave

BTW Tom... Did you see those "G-Tex" slotcars one of the venders was selling for $60 or so?? What are your impressions of them? I don't know much about them do you?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I didn't get around much.Was e behind me down the end.When I was able to get free some of the vendors were gone


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey ND did ya mean G-jet?

If so they are pretty cool. Nice inline design, low CG, no anti grav devices, lineal acceleration...I enjoyed what time I've spent with them.

The racing was quite tight and often three or four abreast for the duration!

Fun fun fun


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So thats what all those chunks of metal were that I used to trash when I'd clean out that junk lot I'd won on eepay. :freak: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nope...*



Bill Hall said:


> Hey ND did ya mean G-jet?



Not Gjet... *G.T.ex*. 

These... http://www.gtexslotcars.com/


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool stuff Nuther! 

Thanks for the link...gonna wander around this one for a while! LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah...*

I've seen them up close. Nicely detailed, some of the bodies were 1/64-ish and some are more like an Aurora scale. Kinda like AFX vs Tjets. They are supposed to have a worked over blueprinted chassis. I have yet to meet or speak to somebody who owns or has run one though. (quite pricey)  nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> I've seen them up close. Nicely detailed, some of the bodies were 1/64-ish and some are more like an Aurora scale. Kinda like AFX vs Tjets. They are supposed to have a worked over blueprinted chassis. I have yet to meet or speak to somebody who owns or has run one though. (quite pricey)  nd


And yet still kinda refreshing inspite of the price. It may actually be a yardstick of what might be to come. Many of us have dreamed of a pancake rig thats skookum right out of the box. My whiney self included. "Ready to Rip" instead of "Maybe She'll Go".  

From what I've ogled so far there's a nice mix of interesting bods...not the usual off the rack stuff. It would appear that these guys are "car" people.

Hopefully someone has taken the plunge and we'll get some intel.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw them at the show too, they are GORGEOUS. Spoke to the vendor for a couple minutes, he said the Tjet ones actually start with a Wild Ones chassis, meaning they have a lower-ohm arm...

--rick


----------

